# 777 Pellets



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

So I do not use the 777 pellets but my dad who is flying in for the hunt does. I got some pellets for him from a friend so he would not have to buy a whole box here or pay to send them. I recieved them in a plastic container. 

My question is is there an up side to these? Both sides look the same and I know back when I used Pyrodex pellets one side was darker and that was the down side.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the top side will have the label on it and the foam protector will be on top as well. If none of that is present than I'd check with your "friend" :x


----------

